# Caretaker of Horses



## joco69 (Dec 27, 2007)

I have a very good mexican friend who loves horses and knows how to take care of them, he has great references from the USA.
If anybody knows somebody in the Republic who could offer employment to my friend, I would love to put him or her into contact with my friend.


----------

